# Reglage webcam facetime



## reloaded (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'accéder aux réglage de la webacam intégré afin de la régler en noir et blanc ou via une application
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (13 Juin 2012)

C'est pour... ?
PhotoBooth devrait t'aider...


----------



## reloaded (13 Juin 2012)

pour skype j'ai essayé mais sa ne reste pas sur photo booth sa se met en noir et blanc mais je suis obligé de quitter sinon skype ne détecte pas la webcam et quand je vais sur skype sa se met en couleur 
désolé pour l'explication un peu vague et l'orthographe


----------



## clement-t (14 Juin 2012)

Tu devrais trouver ton plaisir avec Many cam  ! www.manycam.com/

Bonne journée.


----------



## reloaded (14 Juin 2012)

Merci
Mais le problème c'est que ma webcam et bien en noir et blanc sur manycam mais pas sur skype ...:hein:


----------



## clement-t (14 Juin 2012)

Il faut que tu ouvres manycam et que dans les réglages de skype tu utilises le flux vidéo venant de manycam il me semble.


----------



## reloaded (16 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> Il faut que tu ouvres manycam et que dans les réglages de skype tu utilises le flux vidéo venant de manycam il me semble.



Il détecte juste la facetime --'


----------

